# Idle Air Control Valve Code



## basscarp (Mar 25, 2009)

I own a 96 Pickup 2.4L ext. cab. and I received a "check engine" code concerning the Idle Air Control Valve. Where is it's location and what do I have to remove to get to it? I would like to troubleshoot it before replacing if possible. Also, I have had to repair the intake air temperature sensor and egr valve prior to this and will tell how I fixed them later in the week. Thanks, Mike


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

its on the frt of the t-body similar to this..


----------



## basscarp (Mar 25, 2009)

Thanks Dave, I found it but it was too difficult to remove. Mine has two phyllips screws on top and felt like more on bottom. I noticed there is a hole leading into it that can be seen by looking down into the throttle body, (hole on drivers side of engine). I shot some air into the hole but don't know if that did any good. I may squirt some throttle body cleaner into that hole....... i.e. -which leads into idel air control valve. Thanks, Mike


----------



## my truck sucks (May 20, 2009)

i took mine off and cleaned it like i was trying to sell it for new inside and out, my pos truck still idle at 1600 rpms i think there is more to my problem than iacv, but my cel is not on and can not find any vacuum leaks PS.-I hate these trucks


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

my truck sucks said:


> i took mine off and cleaned it like i was trying to sell it for new inside and out, my pos truck still idle at 1600 rpms i think there is more to my problem than iacv, but my cel is not on and can not find any vacuum leaks PS.-I hate these trucks


did you check for a vacuum leak at the base of the t-body


----------



## cjserio (Mar 18, 2008)

What's the best way to do this....check for a vacuum leak at the throttle body i mean...?


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

with the vehicle running spray some water around the base of the t-body, if the idle changes then there's a leak.


----------



## 68Datsun510 (Jan 19, 2009)

my truck sucks: You do realize anything that has electronics or vacuum tubes is susceptible to these issues???

Hating the vehicle wont fix it.


----------

